# Morels Found in Topeka, KS



## msharrai12 (Apr 7, 2015)

I found 4 Yellows about 2" - 3" just yesterday in Topeka. Hard to find, which tells me that the 'Bloom' hasn't quite made it here yet but they will be here really soon. So get your mesh bags ready!!!!!


----------



## fourcap (Apr 2, 2013)

Well done! I looked in lawrence but no luck.


----------



## mysticmorel (Apr 27, 2013)

It's so dry here in the Ottawa area. Went to timber today &amp; you can't even tell that it's rained at all with the little bits we've had here off &amp; on the last week. How much rain have you had around the Topeka area?


----------



## freudandbeck (Apr 7, 2015)

We should get some decent rain today, Mystic. I am hoping it will be enough in addition to a couple of warm days following, that it will be good enough to yield some this weekend. I think I will go tromping around on Saturday. Do you search in Franklin County or in other areas?


----------



## mysticmorel (Apr 27, 2013)

Patrick, I just search a couple places here in Franklin county. Same spots I've been going to for years because I am familiar with them. I usually hunt by myself. I used to have a couple of friends that I hunted with but they both have health issues as do I &amp; they don't hunt anymore. I stick to these spots because I get cell phone coverage in both of them &amp; can notify someone if I need to if something happens.


----------



## freudandbeck (Apr 7, 2015)

That makes sense, Mystic. I have found a few here and there over the past couple of years while running on trails. I think I am going to try some more extensive searching up in Douglas County this weekend. I don't know any forested land owners in Franklin County, and I don't know of any promising public land to search. Happy hunting, and stay safe!


----------

